# non instruit -  synonymes



## nasti

Bonjour et bon long weekend ! 


Une nouvelle question assez compliquée. 


Comment dire qu'une personne a un bas, faible niveau d'études (en adjectif de préférence mais pas nécessairement ... ) ?
_Ses parents sont ....... _(sans instruction)_ par contre leur fille a un haut niveau d'études, a fait des études supérieures._

_La situation __sur le marché du travail__ des personnes ..... _(sans instruction) _est __en ce moment __très difficile ._
​J'ai trouvé :
_inculte*_

 _ignare*_

 _mal éduqué_ (euh ? je crois que c'est en rapport avec l'éducation, la politesse, etc)

_ignorant* _(*méprisant ?)*

 _non instruit, __sans instruction, mal instruit _

_ qui a un bas, faible niveau d'études _(*termes neutres*)​Que pensez-vous de ces formulations ? Comment doit-on comprendre _inculte, ignare _et_ ignorant_ (je ne vois pas trop où on les utilise). Sont-ils péjoratifs ?


Merci !!!


----------



## Oh là là

Bonjour,
 
dans ce contexte je dirais peu instruit, sans instruction, mais on attend les natifs


----------



## snarkhunter

Effectivement, je dirais sans doute "peu instruit", la plupart des autres expressions ayant une connotation péjorative assez déplaisante...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

Je crois que je dirais qu'il s'agit de personnes simples, sans beaucoup d'instruction.


----------



## tilt

Pour _mal éduqué_, tu as raison, Nasti, il s'agit de politesse et non de culture.
Sinon, dans ta phrase, tu pourrais dire _Ses parents n'ont pas fait d'études_, mais se pose alors le problème de la répétition avec la suite.


----------



## Nanon

Ses parents n'ont pas reçu d'instruction, en revanche leur fille a fait des études supérieures poussées.
Ses parents ne sont pas allés à l'école (ou n'y sont pas allés longtemps, pour éviter de vouloir dire qu'ils ne sont pas allés à l'école du tout).

La situation des personnes sans instruction  (c'est tout-à-fait neutre) / dont le niveau d'études est faible est en ce moment très difficile.


----------



## itka

Il faut savoir si tu cherches des mots "politically correct" ou simplement des mots qui correspondent à ta définition.
Ceux que tu donnes sont certes péjoratifs, mais répondent bien à ta recherche (sauf mal éduqué, comme on t'a dit). Dans cette gamme, j'ajouterai "primaire" qui veut dire en somme que la personne n'a pas dépassé l'école primaire. Péjoratif aussi, bien entendu !


----------



## Nanon

J'ajouterais qu'on peut être instruit tout en étant inculte, c'est pouquoi j'écarterais ce mot. On peut être spécialisé dans un seul domaine et ne rien connaitre d'autre, être bardé de diplômes mais se cantonner à sa spécialité, occuper un poste haut placé sans jamais avoir ouvert un livre, etc... On peut, au contraire, chercher à se cultiver indépendamment du degré d'instruction.


----------



## nasti

Merci bien pour toutes vos réponses ! 

*1*.Mes questions à propos de





> Comment dire qu'une personne a un bas, faible niveau d'études



La personne qui _n'a pas fait d'études _= elle n'a pas fait d'études _supérieures_ ?


La personne _sans instruction_, qui_ n'a pas reçu d'instruction _= pas du tout ? Pas beaucoup d'instruction ?
*2*.En changeant un peu de sujet de la discussion mais en restant dans les termes péjoratifs, méprisants et déplaisants, cités dans mon premier message :

_inculte, ignare, ignorant, _(_+ cancre_)



Je ne comprends pas bien le sens de l'_inculte :_
Inculte : _"sans culture intellectuelle" _(PR) = le contraire du _cultivé _? Personne qui ne se connaît pas à la littérature, etc, qui n'a pas de culture littéraire générale ?


Nanon:​


> J'ajouterais qu'on peut être instruit tout en étant inculte


Cette phrase rejoint-elle la suite ? : 





> on peut être spécialisé dans un seul domaine et ne rien connaitre d'autre, être bardé de diplômes mais se cantonner à sa spécialité, occuper un poste haut placé sans jamais avoir ouvert un livre, etc..


Je veux dire : peut-on être _instuit _tout en étant en général _inculte_ ?
_Il est inculte_ a un sens différent que _il est inculte en mathématiques_ (si inculte sonne bien avec les mathématiques !) ?



L'élève qui ne travaille pas à la maison, ne révise pas ses cours et qui par la suite, ne connaît pas les sujets travaillés en classe, est :
termes méprisants :

un ignare ? 
un ignorant ? (mot proposé dans le forum franco-anglais mais est-ce sa première signification ?)
un cancre ? (mot démodé ? je me souviens du titre d'un articile ou d'une publicité qui était plus ou moins : _Michel Drucker était un cancre_)
un inculte ?  


Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Chimel

nasti said:


> Comment dire qu'une personne a un bas, faible niveau d'études (en adjectif de préférence mais pas nécessairement ... ) ?
> _Ses parents sont ....... _(sans instruction)_ par contre leur fille a un haut niveau d'études, a fait des études supérieures._
> 
> _La situation __sur le marché du travail__ des personnes ..... _(sans instruction) _est __en ce moment __très difficile ._​


Pour la seconde phrase en tout cas, le terme le plus adéquat me paraît être "non qualifié" ou "peu qualifié". C'est l'expression que je rencontre le plus souvent dans ce contexte, en concurrence avec "sans qualification", "sans formation", "ayant un faible niveau de formation" (plus long, plus lourd). En tout cas, comme tu l'as signalé, il faut éviter "mal éduqué", "avec une faible éducation"... qui ne veulent rien dire ici, mais qui se répandent sous l'influence de l'anglais.

Toutes ces expressions relèvent dans une large mesure du jargon politico-socio-économique. Elles sont donc moins naturelles dans la première phrase, qui concerne davantage une situation concrète de la vie courante. Là, j'opterais plutôt pour l'une des propositions faites plus haut.


----------



## itka

*inculte, cultivé* sont des mots qui font référence à la *culture* : les arts, la musique, les belles lettres... C'est pourquoi on peut être instruit, avoir fait de longues études techniques ou scientifiques ou même une spécialisation littéraire, sans être le moins du monde "cultivé".

Inversement, une personne cultivée peut très bien ne pas avoir fait d'études poussées dans une matière spécialisée, mais simplement avoir un bon niveau de "culture générale".

Une personne *ignare* est *très ignorante*. Elle ignore( = ne connait pas) beaucoup de choses, quelle qu'en soit la cause. Elle peut être stupide mais elle peut aussi ne pas avoir eu l'occasion d'apprendre quoi que ce soit. C'était souvent le cas des paysans, il n'y a pas si longtemps : l'école était loin, on avait besoin des enfants pour le travail des champs et, quelle que soit leur intelligence, ils demeuraient ignorants.

Un *cancre*, c'est un élève qui a de mauvais résultats en classe. Il peut avoir de multiples qualités (notamment artistiques ou manuelles) mais il est fermé, indifférent aux matières scolaires. 
Il y a bien aussi l'idée de paresse, de manque total d'intérêt pour l'école, il ne fait aucun effort.

Un individu *mal éduqué *(ou *mal élevé*, plus fréquent) est une personne qui ne montre *pas de politesse* : pas de bonjour, pas de merci, pas de sourire, pas de gestes polis comme laisser sa place aux vieilles dames dans l'autobus ou tenir la porte à quelqu'un.
Ça n'a effectivement aucun rapport avec l'instruction.

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Chimel pour ton message très intéressant ! 



itka said:


> C'est plus clair ?



Oui !!! Tes explications sont excellentes ! Merciiii ! 

Encore une question ... : l'attitude, le comportement, l'activité (ou le manque d'activité) du cancre, de cancre = _la cancrerie _?

Ce mot existe sur le net mais pas dans les dictionnaires.

Littéralement je voudrais bien dire "le fait que tu n'apprends" (= substantif) est scandaleux !

_Ta cancrerie est scandaleuse !_ (?)


----------



## itka

Non, jamais entendu parler de "cancrerie" ! Ni d'un autre substantif, d'ailleurs...
Dans un contexte familier, tu peux tenter "la cancritude" ! Entre amis et entre guillemets... Attention : je dis bien "*ce mot n'existe pas* !".


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Dans cette gamme, j'ajouterai "primaire" qui veut dire en somme que la personne n'a pas dépassé l'école primaire.


Excuse-moi, Itka, mais je ne te suis pas du tout sur ce coup-là.
La définition donnée par le TLFi va pourtant à peu près dans ton sens (sans cependant mentionner _l'école primaire_, qui à mon avis n'a pas de lien direct avec cet emploi du terme) :


> Qui fait montre d'un dogmatisme simpliste, d'idées toutes faites et d'une culture limitée.


Mais je t'assure que dans ma vie, j'ai croisé des personnes très cultivées (parlant plusieurs langues par exemple, ou avec une culture littéraire impressionnante) mais malgré tout primaires à mes yeux, car incapables de dépasser leurs préjugés et leur vision simpliste du monde.
Les gens sans instruction sont facilement primaires, c'est vrai, mais la réciproque ne l'est pas.


----------



## itka

Tu as sans doute raison. 
Je considère quand même que le fait de n'avoir pas dépassé l'école primaire est un bon motif pour demeurer "primaire" ! 
Est-ce qu'on n'est pas censé justement apprendre  à réfléchir, à dépasser ses préjugés, à aller au-delà des apparences dans ces belles classes de lycée autrefois nommée "humanités, rhétorique et philosophie" ? Qui les connaît encore ? 
Le "primaire" a pu faire de longues études, il n'a pourtant pas quitté le niveau de réflexion de l'école _primaire_. Comme tu dis, les diplômes ne sont pas un gage de culture, d'instruction ni d'intelligence ! J'applaudis des deux mains ! _(D'ailleurs comment fait-on pour applaudir d'une main ?)_


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je constate qu'on n'a pas parlé dans cette liste de mots comme _illettré / analphabète_ (adjectif et substantif), _illettrisme / analphabétisme_, 
qui peuvent convenir dans certains contextes.

 « Dans le temps », on disait d'une personne inculte qu'elle était illettrée. 





> *Illettré*
> - Qui ne sait ni lire ni écrire. Il me rendit tristement la lettre et avoua être illettré.
> - [Vieux] Qui est inculte. C’est un bon mari, mais il est un peu illettré.
> 
> *Analphabète*
> - Personne illettrée, qui ne sait ni lire ni écrire.
> - [Par extension] [Péjoratif] Personne ignare au plus haut degré.



Il y a aussi la notion analphabète/analphabétisme fonctionnel :


> analphabète fonctionnel : qui sait théoriquement lire et écrire, mais sans comprendre assez pour fonctionner en société.



Et un cancre est aussi un âne.  Donc peut-être... _ton ânerie est scandaleuse_ !


----------



## nasti

Merci bien itka et Nicomon 



itka said:


> Dans un contexte familier, tu peux tenter "la cancritude" ! Entre amis et entre guillemets... Attention : je dis bien "*ce mot n'existe pas* !".



Ok. "Cancritude" - un beau mot !



Nicomon said:


> B
> Je constate qu'on n'a pas parlé dans cette liste de mots comme _illettré / analphabète_ (adjectif et substantif), _illettrisme / analphabétisme_, (...)
> 
> Et un cancre est aussi un âne.  Donc peut-être... _ton ânerie est scandaleuse_ !



J'ouvre une autre discussion sur _illettré_ ... (finalement, non  car je viens de résoudre le problème avec mot...)
_Anerie_ - me plaît beaucoup ! 
Je crois que je vais quand même choisir _ignorance._


----------

